# seed shell still on plant



## trunce (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi there....I planted some PPP fem seeds that I got from Nirvana....the problem is that 2 of the seeds that I germinated are about an inch and a half tall and the shell is still firmly around the top of the plant... is there any tricks that I can use to separate the two or just wait and at some point it will break off????.... the two are falling behind the others in the early developmental stage.


----------



## Mutt (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats a judgement call.
two problems can happen.
1. it beheads itself because the shell won't come off or..
2. you CAREFULLY remove it. but this can cause damage in itself.
But this a judgement call at this point. Normally I recommend just lettin the plant do it. but that is gettin some ht. and the shell is preventing light getting to the leaves. But it is your call which route you take. If the shell is slightly split and needs a little help I would help but don't rip the shell off. that will "behead it"


----------



## bejohnst (Sep 12, 2006)

I've had the same problem... mutt of course gave me some great advice.

I left the shells on unti lthey were dried out and if i could pull them off with out even grabing them i did. if the shells are cracked i would leave them on for a couple of days i found that eventually they fall off or close enough. I didn't have any accidentil deaths thank god...

THANKS MUTT!


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone that goes the route of manually removing the husk...the requirements for this procedure are as follows:

Steady hands.

Something with a fine to small tip....ie...dental pick, toothpick, needle, pin...etc. Take a minute to sterilize what you use with a quick dip of isopropyl alcohol.

Something with a firm bend. ie...an opened paper clip...a dental pick, fishing hook, a doubled up twistie tie....etc. 

Soil mix.

H2O...(did you just run to the tap for water? its a sprout about to be scalped...nothing less than spring water...preferably purified water here eh)

Steady hands. 


Now...begin by getting a mound of support around the wee stem...push or pile up soil mix to within a 1/4'' of the husk...super carefully, pack that soil just enough to prevent the stem from wiggling around. 

Take the opened paper clip...a dental pick, fishing hook, a doubled up twistie tie....etc...get it around the stem, and gently lay it in the soil...be sure that the stem doesn't get snagged and bent when getting it anchored with the opened paper clip...a dental pick, fishing hook, a doubled up twistie tie....etc...it just became your counter-weight for...

Using now a fine to small tip....ie...dental pick, toothpick, needle, pin...etc...take a good look at what ya have in front of you, does the husk need to be pulled out? Or pulled up? Measure it a bit in your head (like a golfer eyeing a putt. Or to a canuck...a penalty shot eh)

Get the tip under the husk, gently moving it in the direction that creates tension with the opened paper clip...a dental pick, fishing hook, a doubled up twistie tie....etc...lift the husk off.

Some dabs of water and put it under light....voila.

But because its not usually that simple....

IF theres too much resitance from the husk, enough to cause the stem to pull from the soil...stop. Give it dabs of water and try again later.
IF only one side of the husk comes off initially...leave it alone unless the other half is dangling. Its SUPER tough to get the other half off manually without scuffing the shoot.
IF ya scuffed it without realizing and several days later have determined its not making any progress...guess what...ya nik'd the thing and likely wrecked any chance of it reaching veg.

~cheerz


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Sep 12, 2006)

You any good with a sabre?


----------

